# is it worth it to drive over a hour??



## marichan0803 (Apr 27, 2007)

hey everyone.
i was wondering if its worth it to drive over a hour to go to a CCO? what is the difference in prices? what do you guys think? i want to check it out, but dont want to drive the ways, and then be dissapointed!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well their stock is always changing, so if i were you I'd call ahead and ask for specific items or if the girl isn't busy maybe a general idea of what they have so you can determine for yourself if it's worth it.


----------



## messhead (Apr 28, 2007)

I live about 30 minutes from my cco, and I know that they get their shipments at the very end/beginning of the month so I usually go once a month.  It's not much of a savings but whats nice is you can find lots of overstock l/e stuff!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

the prices are about 30% off. but since gas 3$/gallon  you might want to calculate if it's really worth it. I'd only go if i knew that a certain LE item was there...


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 29, 2007)

I live 2hrs & i went yesterday. It was worth it to me but than again im just insanely addicted & needed my fix plus I never get limited editions on time so I got some yesterday on my first CCO fix. I cant wait to go back!!


----------

